# Internet mit Laptop (Vista)



## holzmensch (7. Juni 2010)

Hiho,

habe mein Laptop an den Router per LAN angeschloßen. Bei Vista zeigt, dass der zum Internet verbunden ist, die Firefall habe ich im Sicherheitscenter ausgemacht, aber die Browser funktionieren nicht, alsob ich offline wäre. Internetseiten kann ich über CMD anpingen... Kenne mich mit Vista nicht aus, was kann das Problem sein? Wie kann ich es beheben?

Gruß


----------



## ComFreek (7. Juni 2010)

Beziehst du dich auf einen oder mehrere Browser. Eventuell hast du bei deinem Browser "Offline arbeiten " aktiviert.


----------



## holzmensch (7. Juni 2010)

Firefox sowie auch IE funktionieren nicht... Hab alles versucht, kriege es einfach nicht hin. Der wählt sich auch ins Internet mit den Zugangsdaten, gibt man falsche ein, so kommt ein Fehler, dass sie falsch sind. Muss irgendwie an der Einstellung liegen. Unter den Netzwerken nennt er die LAN Verbindung unidentifiertes Netzwerk glaube ich...


----------



## Navy (7. Juni 2010)

Die üblichen Verdächtigen: Irgendein sinnloser weil nicht-sicherer Paketfilter wie z.B. Outpost, ZoneAlarm oder anderes komisches Gedöns. Deinstallieren und wenn überhaupt dann windowseigene FW anmachen


----------



## holzmensch (30. Januar 2011)

Ist zwar etwas länger her, aber das Problem ist noch nicht bereinigt. Da habe ich nur Standardsachen drauf, die Browser habe ich in den normalen Modus gemacht, geht nichts. Habe mir nun wlan angeschafft, kann mit dem Laptop auch Internetseiten anpingen, aber mehr auch nicht.

Wo kann ich denn nachschauen? Oder mir irgendeine Liste anzeigen lassen welche Prozesse laufen, damit ich das hier posten kann und ihr mir evtl helfen?

danke!


----------



## PC Heini (31. Januar 2011)

Der Router ist aber schon konfiguriert? Wie man das macht, steht im Handbuch zum Router.


----------



## holzmensch (31. Januar 2011)

Ich hatte das auch direkt an das Modem angeschlossen, war genau das selbe Problem.


----------



## PC Heini (31. Januar 2011)

Ja, das ist logisch. Zuerst musste den Router konfigurieren. ( Einstellungen vom Internetanbieter eingeben und das Verhalten dess Routers einstellen. Sonst geht garnichts ). Es ist nicht immer so einfach, wie man sich das denkt.


----------



## holzmensch (31. Januar 2011)

Die ganzen Daten eingegeben habe ich. Mein PC läuft über das selbe Netz und da habe ich keine Probleme. Das verwundert mich... Was soll ich denn da genau einstellen? Wie gesagt, auf dem PC geht das problemlos.


----------



## PC Heini (1. Februar 2011)

Dann vergleiche mal die Konfigurationsdaten vom Laptop mit dem PC. Irgendwo ist was falsch eingestellt.
Mehr kann ich auch nicht helfen.


----------

